# Exposer in Stolen Valor case fired



## Guest

Besides being pretty darn cute, I'd love to buy Ms. Campbell a drink for confronting & exposing this fraud;

*Exposer in Stolen Valor case fired*

*10-year Marine heard boasts as corporate host*

On a tour bus trip to Southern California Edison's Big Creek power plant, event planner Melissa Campbell was passing out snacks to dignitaries when one of them asked her a question that would change both of their lives and make U.S. judicial history.

"Do you know who I am?" asked Xavier Alvarez, an elected member of a local water board, not waiting for an answer.

"I am a Congressional Medal of Honor recipient."

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2012/mar/6/exposer-in-stolen-valor-case-fired/?page=1


----------



## fra444

WTG Ms. Campbell!!


----------



## dano448

Glad she landed a new job. California Edison is not worthy of Ms. Campbell's time!


----------



## niteowl1970

I'm sure there's still a lawyer out there willing to sue Ms. Campbell for defamation of character on Alvarez's behalf.


----------



## HuskyH-2

Good looking woman


----------



## Guest

niteowl1970 said:


> I'm sure there's still a lawyer out there willing to sue Ms. Campbell for defamation of character on Alvarez's behalf.


I wish she would take up an offer from the "parade of lawyers" that want to sue her former employer into oblivion.

"Bruce, bad behavior cannot be rewarded" - Anonymous ER physician at Quincy Medical Center who routinely ordered large-bore catheters and charcoal cocktails for the homeless who faked chest pains in cold and/or inclement weather.


----------



## Tuna

We had a guy (retired now) that kept telling people he served in SE Asia doing "black ops" till he started telling this to another officer who served with him. Bottom line was he did his tour at Camp Pendelton. The stories stopped.


----------



## Guest

Tuna said:


> We had a guy (retired now) that kept telling people he served in SE Asia doing "black ops" till he started telling this to another officer who served with him. Bottom line was he did his tour at Camp Pendelton. The stories stopped.


I somewhat understand (but don't condone) people who never served in the military when they concoct their fantasy stories, but I don't get it when veterans ridiculously embellish their otherwise honorable service. Just legitimately wearing the uniform is worthy of respect, in my opinion.

I was an insignificant cog in the Gulf War who came home without a scratch, and I'm just fine with that.


----------



## Guest

There are so many posers out there that you could run a tv show, sort of like to catch a predator style, busting posers and it could be on the air for years. This scumbag dishonor the memory of our brave Men and Women who are out there fighthing, with Honor, Courage and Commitment unequal to anything this worthless pieces of trash have ever done in their entire pathetic lives. To claim the to have earn awards given mostly to American Warriors who gallantly gave their lives for their Country is criminal period.


----------



## Guest

corsair said:


> There are so many posers out there that you could run a tv show, sort of like to catch a predator style, busting posers and it could be on the air for years.


There is (or at least was) a group of Navy SEALS who would travel across the country and publicly humiliate people who falsely claimed to be SEALS.....they had some hilarious videos on their website, but I lost the bookmark awhile ago.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/4298723...l-sleuths-expose-those-who-lie-about-service/
I think its Screamingeagle knows him through his dad.


----------



## Guest

justanotherparatrooper said:


> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/4298723...l-sleuths-expose-those-who-lie-about-service/
> I think its Screamingeagle knows him through his dad.


_"There were about 500 SEALs that operated in Vietnam, and I've met all 20,000 of them," Waterman joked._

LMAO!!!


----------



## OfficerObie59

SCOTUS strikes down Stolen Valor Act

By Tom Curry, msnbc.com National Affairs Writer
The Supreme Court on Monday stroke down a federal law called the Stolen Valor Act which prohibits a person from falsely claiming that he has been awarded a military honor.

The case involved Xavier Alvarez who was an elected member of the Three Valleys Municipal Water District Board in Pomona, California. In 2007 Alvarez said at a public water district board meeting that he was a retired Marine, had been "wounded many times," and had been "awarded the Congressional Medal of Honor" in 1987.

http://nbcpolitics.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2012/06/28/12457855-scotus-strikes-down-stolen-valor-act?


----------



## Nightstalker

I was a SEAL during Operation Enduring Freedom... ...Right up until they banned me from SeaWorld!

Now I'm more like Captain Hook!


----------



## Killjoy

So the SCOTUS strikes down this and upholds Obamacare? I guess we'll just have to inflict some "street justice" to the people who lie about their military service!


----------



## screamineagle

justanotherparatrooper said:


> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/4298723...l-sleuths-expose-those-who-lie-about-service/
> I think its Screamingeagle knows him through his dad.


Yeah, Steve is a friend of my dad, my grandparents retired to South Thomaston and knew hime well.


----------



## kwflatbed

Lawmakers retarget 'valor' thieves after court rules bogus military boasts are free speech

A day after the Supreme Court struck down a law that made it a crime to lie about military service, veterans groups and lawmakers are gearing up for another battle.
The nation's top court voted 6-3 on Thursday that the Stolen Valor Act of 2006 infringes upon speech protected by the First Amendment. The law, which was enacted amid the U.S. wars in Afghanistan and Iraq, targeted those who made bogus claims about receiving the Medal of Honor or other military decorations. The retooled Stolen Valor Act of 2011 wouldn't stop barroom boasting about bogus service, but would take aim at people who benefit financially or otherwise from their phony claims.
"Now that the Supreme Court has laid down this marker, I will be pushing for a vote on a version of the Stolen Valor Act that will pass constitutional scrutiny," said Rep. Joe Heck, R-Nev., a colonel in the Army Reserves.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/06/29/new-push-under-way-for-stolen-valor-law-after-supreme-court-ruling/#ixzz1zD3MlXfV


----------



## lofu

Here's just one of Shipley's videos. Good on him for exposing the frauds.


----------



## Guest

Most of the veterans that I have met that were in the real shit, don't want to talk about it.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Medal lies are 'despicable'*

Army Sgt. 1st Class Jared Monti made the ultimate sacrifice for his country.
He gave his life.

Six years ago, the Raynham soldier was killed by a rocket-propelled grenade while trying to save a critically wounded comrade in Afghanistan. That courageous act earned him the country's highest military decoration - the prestigious Medal of Honor.
So one can imagine how his father felt when he learned the Supreme Court had struck down the Stolen Valor Act this week - a federal law that made it a crime to lie about receiving military awards. The justices called such bogus claims "contemptible" but said they're protected under the First Amendment.
"It's unbelievable that someone would stoop so low as to pretend to be a military hero just for their own personal gain. It's mind-boggling," retired teacher Paul Monti said yesterday. "And then to hide it behind the free speech amendment - that's really reaching."
Paul Monti said honor "meant everything" to his 30-year-old son.

http://www.bostonherald.com/news/regional/view/20220630medal_lies_are_despicable/


----------



## kwflatbed

*Brown pushes reworked Stolen Valor bill*

U.S. Sen. Scott Brown is calling for passage of a bill that would punish those who lie about receiving the Medal of Honor and other military honors.

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/news/politics/B...ill/-/9848766/15462514/-/hsgxsoz/-/index.html​


----------



## frapmpd24

I had to listen to the oral arguments for this case for a first amendment class last semester. While pretty much all the Justices found Alavarez reprehensible, the more liberal leaning ones pretty much brushed his actions off as "puffing" or analogized it to lying on a resumé - a misrepresentation that is wrong, but not illegal. On the other hand, Scalia was just about coming out of his skin how it was an affront to the people that have served our nation, which I couldn't agree more. 

I believe it was Roberts that brought up the point that Alvarez was exposed as a liar and suffered damage to his reputation and shame that comes with it is a serious consequence, but people are free to embellish (expression) without it being considered criminal conduct.

There was a lengthy colloquy with multiple justices questioning the government attorneys to define what exactly the ill gotten gain would be and why it should be punished. They seemed to be looking for the government to distinguish it from fraud or misrepresentation in the commercial sense, where there is a product or service. The wasn't any "smoking gun" case law on either side, which I think hurt the government. That and they didn't seem to get over strict scrutiny (compelling government interest, narrowally tailored statute, and least restrictive means).

The Ninth Circuit case goes in to much more background and it did not appear that Alvarez gained anything that was quantifiable (money, favors, etc) by any of the courts. He told a lots and lots of lies about everything and anything, including that he was a former NHL player and many more professions.

Although I wish the decision came down different because this guy is a first class douche, I am not at all surprised. There's a scum bag from my town that was convicted under the Act after running his yap to an observant Sergeant working a detail outside a downtown Worcester bar. This particular moron/junkie, who was a Marine, (and former-LEO from the North Shore area), was telling some "tall tales" about the significantly upgraded medals on his uniform. The FBI came and scooped him up in the pre-dawn hours one morning for that stunt. The town selectmen had egg on their face, as they had presented him with an award for his Toys for Tots work not too long before that.

Bottom is line that first amendment gives a lot of people carte blanche to express themselves in an obnoxious and patently offensive way.

Now, I have to go update my resumé and add my experience as a Supreme Court Justice, King, and Indian Chief. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

frapmpd24 said:


> There's a scum bag from my town that was convicted under the Act after running his yap to an observant Sergeant working a detail outside a downtown Worcester bar. This particular moron/junkie, who was a Marine, (and former-LEO from the North Shore area), was telling some "tall tales" about the significantly upgraded medals on his uniform. The FBI came and scooped him up in the pre-dawn hours one morning for that stunt. The town selectmen had egg on their face, as they had presented him with an award for his Toys for Tots work not too long before that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know MF.

He said he was LE in Kansas City, not anywhere in the North Shore, not like it really matters anyway. Guy had good intentions, but seriously lies like a rug. He did do a nice job with the Toys for Tots, but I wasn't surprised in the least when I heard he was scooped for embellishing his military record.


----------



## frapmpd24

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> I wasn't surprised in the least when I heard he was scooped for embellishing his military record.


Certainly not the first time. Not too long after he came to town, a long since retired officer and Vietnam Vet encountered him in a similar fashion wearing an unauthorized military uniform. Granted, it was almost two
decades ago and pre-Stolen Valor Act, but no less disrespectful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerObie59

kwflatbed said:


> *Brown pushes reworked Stolen Valor bill*​​U.S. Sen. Scott Brown is calling for passage of a bill that would punish those who lie about receiving the Medal of Honor and other military honors.​​​Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/news/politics/B...ill/-/9848766/15462514/-/hsgxsoz/-/index.html​


 Good. Me likey.


----------

